
Allegations of Sexism with Apple Card - thereare5lights
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1192540900393705474
======
m31415
This is based on one person's (DHH's wife's) experience with an algorithm.
Hyperbole much?

~~~
thereare5lights
False. There are many other people in the replies saying they had the same
experience.

